# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Penn????

## samandkai

I dont know if this has already been posted but does anyone know what the hell is going on with this man i cant work him out? :Ponder:

----------


## Abigail

I posted an interview with the guy who plays Penn. This is as much as we know about him at the moment. I'll have a look for more info later on this evening but I doubt anything new has been released yet.

----------


## lizann

I hope he kills Nicole I hate her

----------


## adamantixx

he's obviously a wrong 'un but i wonder who his mysterious father is, could he be the son of a villain from the past?

----------


## lizann

> he's obviously a wrong 'un but i wonder who his mysterious father is, could he be the son of a villain from the past?


I think he looks a bit like Brett Macklin (Martha's real father, he got Alf's daughter Roo pregnant)

----------


## Perdita

He certainly behaves very strangely   :Ponder:

----------


## adamantixx

hopefully it won't be long before Alf discovers he's a flamin' mongrel!

----------


## samandkai

that seems like a good idea and theory because wen he first cameto the bay he was watching an interview of alf wasnt he. I cant work him out like the stuff he done to colleen what was that all about or was it just so that he could get her off agen and people would like him

----------


## Dazzle

> I cant work him out like the stuff he done to colleen what was that all about or was it just so that he could get her off agen and people would like him


He seems to like tormenting people and playing mind games.

----------


## miccisy

does anyone know owt bout him yet?

----------


## tammyy2j

I think he is related to Alf and Colleen maybe

----------


## Abigail

I've just watched an episode (5137) at Aus pace. Nicole and Penn were talking on the beach and I *think* Penn said something about having a bad childhood and his dad was a drinker. 

With Roo coming back, I think he's related to her and of course, Alf.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I've just watched an episode (5137) at Aus pace. Nicole and Penn were talking on the beach and I *think* Penn said something about having a bad childhood and his dad was a drinker. 
> 
> With Roo coming back, I think he's related to her and of course, Alf.


Wasnt Ric's real dad also a drinker and he was Alf's son so maybe he is Ric's half brother i.e. Alf's grandson

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Christian Clark has revealed that he is glad viewers will soon discover the truth about his character Penn Graham.

The actor's alter ego has kept fans guessing due to his mysterious behaviour in recent months, but all will be revealed on screen later this year.

Speaking to TV Week about the newcomer's enigmatic nature, Clark explained: "Penn came to town as a very mysterious guy who quickly charmed most of the residents. So far, we've seen him do something sinister one week, then help someone without expecting anything in return the next.

"This trend will definitely continue. All I can tell you is that he came to Summer Bay with an agenda."

Asked how long viewers will have to wait to find out the truth, he replied: "Not long at all! I'm really excited for the audience to find out about Penn's past and his connections to the Bay. Once the truth is revealed, it will affect everyone for a long time!"

Clark previously promised that fans will be "very shocked" by the twist that producers have in store.

----------


## thestud2k7

i think he could be gardys son

----------


## lizann

What age is Penn suppose to be?

----------


## Abigail

I don't think his age has been mentioned  :Ponder: 

Somebody on another forum says they saw a promo which implied that Alf was Penn's son. I'll keep my eyes open for a youtube clip of it.

----------


## lizann

> I don't think his age has been mentioned 
> 
> Somebody on another forum says they saw a promo which implied that Alf was Penn's son. I'll keep my eyes open for a youtube clip of it.


You mean Penn is Alf's son

----------


## Abigail

Yes, that's what I meant!  :Lol:

----------


## samandkai

thats a good theory i think didnt think ov that thats y he wud be with nicole....but then roo is coming back isnt she so its more than likely it will fall in place with that

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Christian Clark has admitted that he thinks his co-star Ray Meagher (Alf Stewart) is a legend.

The actor, who plays Penn Graham in the Australian show, told Inside Soap that Meagher was an inspiration to him, adding that he has given the soap veteran a Hollywood nickname.

He said: "He's an absolute legend - I've nicknamed him 'Ray Duvall', after the Hollywood star Robert Duvall. He's an inspiration and we've done some great scenes together."

Discussing his character, he added: "Penn has come to town with a secret agenda. We know his father has some kind of connection to Summer Bay. However, we don't know the identity of Penn's dad, or why the guy seems hellbent on causing trouble for the locals."

----------


## Perdita

FivePenn Graham will soon be at the centre of another Home and Away mystery when he disappears from Summer Bay in suspicious circumstances, it has been revealed.

Since his arrival on screen earlier this year, Penn (Christian Clark) has caused nothing but trouble for the town's residents, leaving fans to speculate about the motivations behind his strange behaviour.

TV Week now reports that, in scenes due to air in Australia next week, Penn will have heated clashes with a number of residents before going missing. The only clue left behind is a pool of blood in his hotel room.

In the aftermath of his disappearance, it will be unclear whether Penn left town of his own accord or whether there is a more sinister explanation.

Ray Meagher - who plays Summer Bay stalwart Alf Stewart - commented: "Penn has been terrorising Alf and the people he cares about. There's no doubt he's out to harm Alf. The history between them also means that Alf will find himself a likely suspect if anything has happened to Penn."

John Palmer (Shane Withington), Nicole Franklin (Tessa James), Miles Copeland (Josh Quong Tart), Marilyn Chambers (Emily Symons) and Sid Walker (Robert Mammone) are also expected to be suspects as the mystery unfolds.

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2010), lizann (05-10-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

Knowing Penn, he'll have set this up himself.

----------


## lizann

He has to be related to or connected to Alf thats for sure

----------


## tammyy2j

When Penn told Alf he knew about the affair - did he mean Alf's affair whcih resulted in Ric's father's birth or another affair ???????????

Maybe Alisa or Alf's first wife Roo's mother had the affair?

----------


## Dazzle

I was thinking he was talking about an affair of Alf's - maybe with his mother?  Could Alf be Penn's father???

----------


## lizann

> I was thinking he was talking about an affair of Alf's - maybe with his mother?  Could Alf be Penn's father???


Yes I think Alf is his real dad

----------


## Perdita

Why is he behaving so oddly though to all residents of SB?

----------


## Abigail

> Yes I think Alf is his real dad


He's not, his mother killed herself shortly after the affair and his dad died of a heart attack a few years later. Penn was about five when his mother had the affair.

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2010), tammyy2j (12-10-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> He's not, his mother killed herself shortly after the affair and his dad died of a heart attack a few years later. Penn was about five when his mother had the affair.


I take it you mean Alf's affair with his mother?  If so, it sounds like Penn has good reason to hate Alf  :EEK!:

----------


## Abigail

Yes, I meant Alf's affair with Penn's mother.

----------

Dazzle (12-10-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did he want to punish Nicole surely Alf himself or Colleen would be who he would harm or hurt ???????????????

----------


## Dazzle

I think he's trying to punish anyone Alf loves.  Nicole is part of his family now that she lives with him and Miles.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's ongoing Penn Graham mystery will soon be resolved on screen, reports have confirmed.

Summer Bay villain Penn - played by Christian Clark - mysteriously disappeared last year following clashes with a number of the town's residents. Events later took a sinister turn when his body washed ashore and police confirmed that he had been murdered.

TV Week now reports that Australian fans will discover the full story behind Penn's grisly fate next week, meaning that UK viewers can expect to find out who was responsible and why in the week commencing February 21.

Speaking of the drama in store, show star Zac Drayson explained that his character Will Smith will be exposed as a liar after previously telling the police that Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) could have been the killer.

Drayson commented: "It's revealed Will wasn't telling the truth about Alf, but could he be protecting someone else? Will didn't even know Penn and plenty of other Summer Bay residents had motive.

"Penn threatened Sid and Marilyn, and he also threatened to harm Nicole. There was no love for Penn in Summer Bay."


DS

----------

tammyy2j (03-02-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

From the spoilers I read it seems to be Will or Shandi (fake) that killed him

----------


## jan191

Who killed Penn ? Have Austrailia found out yet ?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Who killed Penn ? Have Austrailia found out yet ?


Will - stupid ending to this storyline imo

----------


## Perdita

Missed that bit, why did Will kill Penn?

----------


## Abigail

> Missed that bit, why did Will kill Penn?


Basically it was in self defence. Penn tried to hurt Shandi so Will rushed him and the knife stabbed Penn.

----------

Perdita (15-02-2011), tammyy2j (16-02-2011)

----------

